# contact print paper



## AlanO (Feb 11, 2014)

Any suggestions on an inexpensive paper for making contact prints? I am cutting negs 6 frames x 6 rows, so I am looking for 8 1/2 x 11 sheets. Thanks


----------



## timor (Feb 11, 2014)

Do you mean contact proofs ?


----------



## AlanO (Feb 11, 2014)

yes


----------



## timor (Feb 11, 2014)

OK.
NEW Ultrafine VC ELITE Pearl Variable Contrast RC Paper - NEW Ultrafine VC ELITE Variable Contrast RC Paper
Could be in gloss to. The cheapest you can get without the risks of Ebay.


----------



## timor (Feb 11, 2014)

Or this:
*&#8203;*Black and White Paper | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## AlanO (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------

